#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  versterker Speakon Uitgang hoeveel polen

## steven789

ik heb een vraagje over versterkers. ik heb ben van plan dap palladium 1600 voor men subs aan te schaffen en dap palladium 1200 voor mijn tops. maar hoeveel polen heeft de speakon uitgang van een/zo een versterker. mits er blijkbaar speakons met 2-4-8.. polen bestaan. zelf denk ik dat het 2-polige zijn maar ik ben niet zeker. kan iemand mij hierbij helpen

hier zijn links naar de versterkers
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/BVMo...ductid=HLD4136
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/dap-palladium-1200.aspx

alvast bedankt ,steven

----------


## Koen De Paepe

2

tien tekens

----------


## steven789

> 2
> 
> tien tekens



bedankt voor de snelle reactie nu weet ik welke speakons ik moet bestellen

----------


## Koen De Paepe

4 polige kan je er ook insteken maar je hebt maar een 2 polige kabel nodig. enkel 1+ en 1- aansluiten dan.

----------


## steven789

> 4 polige kan je er ook insteken maar je hebt maar een 2 polige kabel nodig. enkel 1+ en 1- aansluiten dan.



ok maar ik ga mijn speakon kabels zelf maken 4 2-polige voor in mijn versterkers en 4 4-polige voor in mijn speakers. ze hebben mij 2.5mm² aangeraden voor de kabels, lijkt mij dik genoeg  :Smile:

----------


## Koen De Paepe

2,5 is inderdaad dik genoeg. Als het de bedoeling is om van 2 versterkers naar een 2 weg actief systeem te gaan ben je juist bezig. Zoniet vraag ik mij wel af waarom 4 polige naar de speakers

----------


## steven789

> 2,5 is inderdaad dik genoeg. Als het de bedoeling is om van 2 versterkers naar een 2 weg actief systeem te gaan ben je juist bezig. Zoniet vraag ik mij wel af waarom 4 polige naar de speakers



het zijn gewoon speakers met 4polige connectors waar intern maar 2 draden verbonden zijn. vind het ook raar maar het is zo  :Confused:

----------


## Koen De Paepe

de 4 polige en 2 polige connectors van speakon zijn qua afmeting identiek dus een 2 polige moet daar normaal gezien ook in passen.

----------


## steven789

> de 4 polige en 2 polige connectors van speakon zijn qua afmeting identiek dus een 2 polige moet daar normaal gezien ook in passen.



ik denk dat ik het zekere voor het onzekere ga nemen en toch maar 4-polige speakons neem, het prijsverschil is een halve euro ofzo. toch bedankt

----------


## MusicXtra

Koop gewoon 4 polige, deze kun je altijd blijven gebruiken.
Overigens werkt het een stuk makkelijker om bij je versterker een aansluitplaat te maken met speakon chassisdelen erin, zo hoef je niet steeds aan de achterkant bij je versterker te zijn om luidsprekers aan te sluiten.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Van elke versterker 1 uitgang naar één  4-polige speakon op je versterkerrack, normaal voorkeur 1+/1- sub en 2+/2- top.

Met 4-polige kabel naar je sub, van je sub door naar je top.

Scheelt je dubbel kabels leggen.

----------


## MusicXtra

En als je datzelfde doet met de ingangen en de 220V voeding krijg je dus zoiets. Werkt heel erg makkelijk, scheelt een hoop (in dit geval 4) kabels leggen en je kunt je versterkerrack tegen een muur aanzetten omdat je er aan de achterkant niet meer steeds bij hoeft.

----------


## salsa

Nadeel van Speakon aan de voorkant vindt ik dat je bijna altijd struikeld over de kabels, dat heb je niet als je deze aan de achterkant aangesloten hebt..

Dave

----------


## mhsounds

Tape  :Confused: 

Zie ook veel mensen die aan de voorkant aansluiten de kabels gelijk onder het rack leggen (op wielen natuurlijk)
Maar zo kan je wel overal overzichtelijk bij als je het goed doet.

----------


## salsa

Het is maar 1 keer die handeling doen om je kabels aan te sluiten, dus ik doe dat aan de achterkant.
Mijn processor wil ik nog wel eens per lokatie afstellen dus voor de rest zit ik niet aan mijn rack.
Ik zie de handigheid dus niet in van de Speakon aansluitingen aan de voorkant van een rack.

Soms wil ik vanaf mijn FOH de racken zien, en dan wil ik geen speaker kabels in zicht hebben. Dan vindt ik het handiger om de aansluitingen achter het rack te hebben.

----------


## steven789

> Van elke versterker 1 uitgang naar één  4-polige speakon op je versterkerrack, normaal voorkeur 1+/1- sub en 2+/2- top.
> 
> Met 4-polige kabel naar je sub, van je sub door naar je top.
> 
> Scheelt je dubbel kabels leggen.




is idd handiger maar ik krijg 2-polige draad gratis en het is handiger om apparte kabels te hebben voor kleinere feestjes waar ik maar 1 sub volstaat dan kan ik de sub in het midden leggen en de tops op een staander aan de zijkanten zetten.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> ....maar ik krijg 2-polige draad gratis....



 Doe mij dan ook maar een rol  :Smile: !

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nadeel van Speakon aan de voorkant vindt ik dat je bijna altijd struikeld over de kabels, dat heb je niet als je deze aan de achterkant aangesloten hebt..
> 
> Dave



Dan zet je het rack toch andersom. :Wink:  :Big Grin: 
Vooral op kleine podia vind ik het voordeel van makkelijke bereikbaarheid groter dan het nadeel van kabels waar je over kunt struikelen. En die kabels duw ik er meestal onder, tussen de wielen.

----------


## salsa

Ik zet nooit mijn rack op een kleine podia....
Mijn rack zet ik altijd zo neer dat ik geen last heb van de kabels.
Ook zet ik deze nooit tegen een achterwand maar meestal achter de stack.

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik zet nooit mijn rack op een kleine podia....
> Mijn rack zet ik altijd zo neer dat ik geen last heb van de kabels.
> Ook zet ik deze nooit tegen een achterwand maar meestal achter de stack.
> 
> Dave



Ieder zijn voorkeur, ik ben niet anders gewend dat de aansluitingen aan de voorkant zitten en dat bevalt tot op heden prima. Aan de achterzijde ziet het er wel netter uit en je kunt met 2HE lagere racks werken.

----------


## mhsounds

Of je soldeert het zo dat je aan beide kanten een paneeltje krijgt met aansluitingen en deze zo kan gebruiken als de situatie er om vraagt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Of je soldeert het zo dat je aan beide kanten een paneeltje krijgt met aansluitingen en deze zo kan gebruiken als de situatie er om vraagt.



Dat is wat erg overdreven lijkt me zo, met beide opties is altijd wel een oplossing te bedenken.

----------


## nijhuisr

2 aansluitpanalen? wat zonde van het geld, draai je rack een kwart en je hebt nergens geen last meer van EN je kunt er nog bij. (je kunt ook "problemen" ervan maken, maargoed)

Zelf heb ik mijn rackjes (met Hi en Low versterker) voorzien van 4 speakons. 2 voor de subs en 2 voor de mid/high uitgangen waarbij de mid/high ook zit aangesloten op de 2+/2 van de sub speakons zodat je alle vrijheid hebt met je kabels.

Er zijn ook 2 polige speakons te koop waar een 4 polige stekker niet in kan, maar ik gebruik verloopjes met alleen de +2/-2 polen aangesloten met andere kleur kabel.

Kortom, er zijn vele mogenlijkheden om je eigen configuratie samen te stellen.

----------


## mhsounds

> Dat is wat erg overdreven lijkt me zo, met beide opties is altijd wel een oplossing te bedenken.



Waarvoor word er dan zo druk over gediscusieerd als de oplossing zo simpel is :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Waarvoor word er dan zo druk over gediscusieerd als de oplossing zo simpel is



Het gaat er gewoon om dat er twee mogelijkheden zijn, de aansluitingen aan de voor of aan de achterzijde.
Beiden hebben hun voor en nadelen maar met beiden lukt het altijd wel om de boel draaiende te krijgen.
Bij mij komt het ook wel voor dat ik op een heel krappe locatie sta, dan vind ik het niet handig om op mijn kop over een rack te moeten hangen om een paar kabels aan te sluiten. Dave vindt het aan de voorzijde niet handig omdat je dan over de kabels struikelt, zo heeft ieder zijn of haar voorkeur.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Er zijn ook 2 polige speakons te koop waar een 4 polige stekker niet in kan, maar ik gebruik verloopjes met alleen de +2/-2 polen aangesloten met andere kleur kabel.



Persoonlijk gebruik ik voor NL2 en NL4 en alle verloopjes NL-4 kabeldelen.
Verschil zit in de kleur van de gebruikte tule. Je kunt ze spuiten, maar ook compleet in kleur kopen.

Voorbeelden: NL-4FX2 gebruik ik voor NL4 1:1

NL-4FX5 voor kruiskabels (1 aan 2 en 2 aan 1, handig bij meerdere monitoren, aan komen met 1 NL4, 1e monitor pakt 1+/-, door met kruiskabel, 2e monitor zit dan op 2+/- (terwijl hij toch op 1 bekabeld is)

----------

